# Spacers for My BBS RC's



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

I just got a new set of BBS RC's from a guy who took them off of a Jetta GLI.
I def. want to run some spacers this summer.
I think that 15mm up front and 25mm in the rear is what looks really nice.
Post some pictures of your spacer set ups, and LET ME KNOW WHERE TO GET A GOOD DEAL ON THEM AS A SET OR WHAT NOT.
ALSO I AM WONDERING IF I NEED SPECIAL BOLTS FOR MY BBS RC'S BECAUSE THE KITS FROM ECS SAY THE BOLTS ARE FOR OEM WHEELS.









Let me know.
Thanks all.


----------



## TT_GUY (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Spacers for My BBS RC's (nasTTy)*

you can look at the lug holes to see if its...

ball seated (oem) 








or conical








not 100% sure but i believe bbs rc are considered aftermarket wheels and possibly use conical lugs...
i will be installing my prokit tomorrow along with 15mm front 20mm back spacers..will take some before and after pictures for ya.


----------



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks man that is great info. just what i need.
And I am excited to see the pictures.


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Spacers for My BBS RC's (nasTTy)*

Check your spacers at the TT offset calculator. Make sure they aren't too big ;-)
http://www.2x.ca/TT/offset/


----------



## VWGLI05 (Mar 6, 2006)

I recommend shuting the F up. haha. JK... we will look at some pics and call some people... ttyl


----------



## VWGLI05 (Mar 6, 2006)

CONICAL!!! maybe ask your brother who has the SAME WHEELS??? just a thought


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Spacers for My BBS RC's (nasTTy)*

I am either thinking of 12.5mm up front and 20mm in the back or just go 15mm front and 25mm back but that might look too ghetto and might rub? 
Most if not all Aftermarket wheels use Conical seat lug bolts. The stock bolts are 27mm so just had the spacer size on top of that and order the correct ones.


----------



## TT_GUY (Nov 18, 2007)

whew...finally done with spring install and spacers on..will take pics tomorrow in the day time...over all..i think i could go another 5mm in back...but it looks good. my aftermarket wheel offset is 35mm and bbs rc are 38mm


_Modified by TT_GUY at 7:18 PM 2-10-2008_


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (TT_GUY)*

sweet calculator.. just as I was looking at buying spacers too.


----------



## TT_GUY (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

finally got some pics
before:

































































_Modified by TT_GUY at 4:53 PM 2-12-2008_


_Modified by TT_GUY at 4:55 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (TT_GUY)*

TT Guy, what size spacers do you have? 15/25?


----------



## TT_GUY (Nov 18, 2007)

15/20


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (TT_GUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TT_GUY* »_15/20

What kind of offset do those wheels have? They must be less than stock. Mayb et30?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

Also, is that Denim Blue?


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Spacers for My BBS RC's (nasTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nasTTy* »_I just got a new set of BBS RC's from a guy who took them off of a Jetta GLI.
I def. want to run some spacers this summer.
I think that 15mm up front and 25mm in the rear is what looks really nice.
Post some pictures of your spacer set ups, and LET ME KNOW WHERE TO GET A GOOD DEAL ON THEM AS A SET OR WHAT NOT.
ALSO I AM WONDERING IF I NEED SPECIAL BOLTS FOR MY BBS RC'S BECAUSE THE KITS FROM ECS SAY THE BOLTS ARE FOR OEM WHEELS.








Let me know.
Thanks all. 

hmmm im suprised you didnt get a better answer to this- there was a thread on here a few weeks ago about RCs on a TT and a few cats have already done this and posted in the thread with pics/details. search a little and i bet you will find that thread...
for the record i love the RCs on a TT. good stuff!! 

EDIT: here you go, i found it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3558762



_Modified by scoTT la rock at 11:40 AM 2-13-2008_


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Spacers for My BBS RC's (scoTT la rock)*

Yup that's my thread mentioned above...decided not to go with RC's on the TT if you read that whole thread but they look really sharp on TTs especially if they're spaced out correctly.


----------



## B166eR - VW (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Spacers for My BBS RC's (vwglinut)*

I would love to see pics of RCs on a TT... I am getting ready to buy a TT and I have a set of the 337 finish RC's......


----------



## VWGLI05 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Spacers for My BBS RC's (B166eR - VW)*

ill tell him to post pics when we put em on. gotta wait for warm weather though...


----------



## thisonefoo (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Spacers for My BBS RC's (nasTTy)*

Just for the record.. RC's off the GLI are BALL SEAT BOLTS, NOT NOT NOT CONICAL SEAT!!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Spacers for My BBS RC's (thisonefoo)*

Ok, but is that because they are OEM, or BBS?


----------



## thisonefoo (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Spacers for My BBS RC's (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Ok, but is that because they are OEM, or BBS?

It's true that BBS makes the wheel (of course), but BBS produces the wheel as an OEM manufacturer.. which makes them OEM to both BBS and VW. Which means OEM bolts are used = Ball Seat.
And yes.. I've owned these wheels to know!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Spacers for My BBS RC's (thisonefoo)*

I had RC's with 20mm front and 25mm rear spacers..... great looking wheels


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

guy where do you buy 25mm spacers?


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Spacers for My BBS RC's (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_I had RC's with 20mm front and 25mm rear spacers..... great looking wheels










that car looks awesome! very nice.


----------

